# Encenclomiphene as a PCT?



## Regretfulbill (Apr 26, 2022)

Seeing alot of discussion around enclo for PCT. From what I'm reading, theirs very little sides when compared to tomax or clomid. I've got a busted right eye already and im paranoid with the potential ocular sides from nolva and clomid. Anyone use enclo for pct in the past?


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 26, 2022)

Regretfulbill said:


> Seeing alot of discussion around enclo for PCT. From what I'm reading, theirs very little sides when compared to tomax or clomid. I've got a busted right eye already and im paranoid with the potential ocular sides from nolva and clomid. Anyone use enclo for pct in the past?


What ocular sides from nolva?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 26, 2022)

Permanent eye floaters.


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 26, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> What ocular sides from nolva?



its mostly reported in clomid but a few guys have complained about it on nolva like this guy on reddit.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Permanent eye floaters.


On nolvadex? Or are you talking clomid


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 26, 2022)

Nolv. 

I got them lol


----------



## shackleford (Apr 27, 2022)

I guess your question was looking for some first hand experiences with enclomiphene. Sorry, I dont have any. I just wanted to suggest you verify what you get is actually enclomiphene, if that is what you are paying for. There was a brand out there that tested as clomid.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 27, 2022)

I was looking into the possibility of using enclomiphene. I found an article a while back that you might find interesting. I will try to find it for you. But, I've been looking for enclomiphene for a while with no luck, and I know I'm not the only one looking.


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 28, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I guess your question was looking for some first hand experiences with enclomiphene. Sorry, I dont have any. I just wanted to suggest you verify what you get is actually enclomiphene, if that is what you are paying for. There was a brand out there that tested as clomid.



That’s also another issue I’m having is finding legitimate enclo as I know a lot of is sold as clomid. I found a source here in Canada from a top 3 ugl lab with janoshik testing that looks fairly promising though.


----------



## Oldbastard (Jul 16, 2022)

Regretfulbill said:


> Seeing alot of discussion around enclo for PCT. From what I'm reading, theirs very little sides when compared to tomax or clomid. I've got a busted right eye already and im paranoid with the potential ocular sides from nolva and clomid. Anyone use enclo for pct in the past?


Damn that sucks , you must careful of any then . I've never had slightest sided ever 20 plus years . You may have a sensitivity so always begin any low slow


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 16, 2022)

Oldbastard said:


> Damn that sucks , you must careful of any then . I've never had slightest sided ever 20 plus years . You may have a sensitivity so always begin any low slow


The guy hasn’t been on since April 30. I’m assuming he’s dead.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The guy hasn’t been on since April 30. I’m assuming he’s dead.


Must've got some bunk stuff, huh? Killed him dead.


----------



## Oldbastard (Jul 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The guy hasn’t been on since April 30. I’m assuming he’s dead.


Yikes 😱


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 16, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Must've got some bunk stuff, huh? Killed him dead.


Or he said “I saw on Reddit…” one too many times and someone finally stabbed him.


----------

